# Buckeye lake channel catfish



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

Ive been fishing buckeye lake for awhile now and haven't really heard of any large cats out here. Last night I hooked a 27 inch channel, he put up a good fight and I thought it was another carp until I got him up! I don't know the weight cause I don't have a scale yet, but he measured 27 inches! My biggest so far at buckeye!

Anyone catch any big cats out here?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice job!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

I catfish Buckeye all the time. Had a few good ones this past week or so, last nite I only boated 2, one on night crawlers, the other one a bluegill. Left early since I had to work this morning so I didn't stay out too late...

I've caught lots of 4-5 lbers but not much bigger, I'm sure theyre in there, just personally haven't.

Will probably give it a shot again tonight a little later on.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bruno19 (May 13, 2012)

I mainly bait with chicken livers, that's what I got the big one on. I also use night crawlers and seem to get a lot of small flatheads with them. Haven't tried bluegill, but I will soon.


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

Chicken livers is my old standby at BL, but the last month or so it hasn't been working. Works good on the strippers too.
Might have to grab a tub tonight.




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Mo (Jun 20, 2012)

Went last night with a friend and pulled 6 nice channel cats out of Buckeye. 4 of them we caught on bluegills and they were in the 22-25 inch range, the first 2 we caught on liver, they were 17 and 18inches. The lake was calm as can be last night after the storm rolled through. 

Was kind of eerie on the lake last night with barely any lights on shore due to all the power outages. We only saw one other boat on the water and it was a park ranger, they just waved.


----------

